# Malaga's covered market



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm back from my trip to Andalucia, Spain, the Malaga region as usual. Each time I'm completely overwhelmed by the food presented in the central food market. Look and drool;





  








shoppingMalaga2014.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







My souvenirs I brought back. Chorizo from bellota and Iberico ham of course. I bought all of that at El Corte Ingles, not the market.





  








Malaga2014_1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Beautiful architectural element in Malaga's harbor.





  








Malaga2014_2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







There's garlic and garlic. If it's not pink like this, I don't want it.





  








Malaga2014_3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Even the smallest fishes are used, certainly the boquerones (fresh anchovies)





  








Malaga2014_4.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Seafood paradise!





  








Malaga2014_5.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014












  








Malaga2014_6.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014












  








Malaga2014_7.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014












  








Malaga2014_8.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Recognize the white small stuff? That's baby anchovies ready to be used in a freitura Malaguena.





  








Malaga2014_9.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Can you believe such quality salmon, tuna and sword fish?





  








Malaga2014_10.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Those are called "rape" in Spanish or monkfish for the rest of us.





  








Malaga2014_11.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Elegant display of fishes. What kind? I didn't ask.





  








Malaga2014_12.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Ever seen chorizo in pork fat?





  








Malaga2014_13.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Roasted almonds from Malaga.





  








Malaga2014_14.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Both these were in season.





  








Malaga2014_15.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Nuts from Malaga... yep, that's me.





  








Malaga2014_16.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014








Time for a rest -a good half an hour's drive away- in posh Marbella's old town, feet up. Just in case you wondered; Puerto Banus is 6 kilometer outside Marbella.





  








Marbella2014_1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014












  








Marbella2014_2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 7, 2014







Unusual long shadows in Marbella.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow is all I can think of. Wow. Stunning. I wish I were there.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm very convinced you would love this area too, FF!

Since almost 30 years I keep going back to the Malaga region. The last 3 years now always in November/December since I no longer like high temperature. Most tourists are gone by that time but the area is now filled with Spanish people from the northern parts of Spain who come to visit. Temperatures go around an average 18-22°C, perfect for my daily long marathon walks. The area is all about good living and good food especially, the very best I've ever seen displayed, even in the smaller Mercadona supermarkets. I love to have a chat with the lady of the charcuterie who tries to sell me a whole Iberico ham every year. But it's not only the food. Spanish people are so kind and friendly, even more when you speak a little Spanish. A lady cook gave me here recipe for "gambas al pil-pil". She glowed with pride when revealing her recipe while I enjoyed every bite of her preparation.





  








MalagaLaRecova1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 8, 2014







A new discovery. Artisanal ceramics and other stuff combined with a tapa bar.





  








MalagaLaRecova3.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 8, 2014







Inside La recova. Absolutely lovely place!





  








MalagaTapas1.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 8, 2014







Tapa time! Tapa places are everywhere in Malaga.





  








MalagaLoveAffair.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 8, 2014







Malaga, a love affair, no dought





  








TorremolinosRegen2.jpg




__
chrisbelgium


__
Dec 8, 2014







The Mediterranean seen in Torremolinos, so beautiful when it rains too. Look at the color of the sea!


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Stunning!

Sounds like you had a good holiday.....


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Food and so few tourists.... Wonderful,


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Fantastic Pictures Chris, it is a place I would like to see one day. 

BTW we missed you and hope you are well rested.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Butzy, Ish, Petal; I can't wait to go back! There's something really nice about having few tourists around at this time of the year; I'm pretty sure the Spanish locals are glad too! The only thing is that I always need a lot of recuperation time when back in my country. My days in Spain are always so overfilled.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I visit Lisbon in February/March. The tourists are few in number and the restaurants are keen to impress. We love Portugal, out of season


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice trip, nice photos. Thanks for posting Chris.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Ill be flying down to Malaga in late april/early may for a business trip. Looks like im going to enjoy myself while im there. Thanks for the pics, im chomping at the bit now to go.


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

Chris-

Terrific photo essay! I understand better why Spain is now considered the culinary capital of Europe. I visited Barcelona many, many years ago and had the dinner of my lifetime at _Los Caracoles._ It was over 100 years old at the time, and from the internet it still seems to be going strong.

As for *"I'm pretty sure the Spanish locals are glad too! "* I'm not too sure about that. I assume the tourist dollar is a mainstay of the local economy, and if the tourists go home, the cash flow slows down. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/frown.gif

Mike

Always the economist


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!

Yesterday I was watching "Masterchef Professionals" on the BBC. The 3 finalists were taken to San Sebastian in the North-East of Spain (Basque country).

There they were guests at, and also cooked, at Mugaritz, one of the top restaurants on a global scale. I believe I was watching with my mouth open for the whole time. My God, I know nothing about cooking! This was culinary art from another planet...


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

I watched that episode, too!
Not that I'm biased, but I'd really like one of the two Scots chefs to win. My money's on Brian!


----------

